# Perma-crete texture coating



## MR.THOMPSON (Jun 21, 2012)

Has any one ever used a ppg product called perma-Crete texture coat ? Or any texture coat ? It is a high build acrylic almost like elastomeric , except it can breathe very solid like 90% . If so is this material applicant able through airless spray? And can I get a textured finish on a smooth surface like tilt wall concrete this way?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think most texture products are sprayed by a texture sprayer like the Graco RTX 1500 and GTX 2000 for example.


----------

